# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Chain Bridge Honey Farm

## gavin

Just back from 3 days in the Borders and by chance we were staying within a mile of Chain Bridge Honey Farm run by Willie Robson and his family.  They welcome visitors and have a superb exhibition of all aspects of bees and beekeeping beautifully written out by someone with a gift for calligraphy.  Willie's wife was manning (OK, womanning) the office and was very welcoming.  It is great to see a family business doing well, even in a run of difficult summers for beekeeping.  The do the full range of activities including making ointments, balms and other products of the hive.  Highly recommended if you are in the area or passing Berwick with an hour or two to spare.

They are just a hundred yards the wrong side of the border over a historic (and apparently weak) bridge with the road closed on the far side.  I wouldn't like to be driving one of their trucks if the the honey harvest in 2013 is a bumper one!

Their own web site seems to be down at the moment but Google have something to say.

G.

----------


## prakel

Their fb page actually stated (yesterday, I think) that the website was back up after a slight glitch over New Year...wonders of the internet eh?

After reading his excellent 'Reflections on Beekeeping' I'm sure it's probably a great place to visit and will jump at the opportunity if I'm ever in Northumberland.

----------


## Bumble

I was talking to a local commercial beekeeper just before Christmas. He said that it's well worth making the trip to Chain Bridge, and also worth mentioning that you're a beekeeper rather than just an interested visitor.

----------


## Bridget

We came past it on Monday on our way back from Hull Zeebrugge ferry.  Looked it up and determined to visit one day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Comb

I agree. Great place to visit and also lots of old farm machinery on view for,those interested.
Willie's wife is very friendly and does not mind chatting with us "amateurs"

----------


## prakel

For those of us who are as yet unable to visit their set-up:

http://youtu.be/nzeC85F5dFY

----------


## prakel

Two new podcasts from Phil Chandler's Biobee site of a talk/question and answer session with Robson. Both run for about a hour.

_Part 1: The Talk._
http://traffic.libsyn.com/biobees/Willie_Robson1.mp3

_Part 2: The Question and Answer session._
http://traffic.libsyn.com/biobees/Willie_Robson2.mp3

----------

